# 2 speed skid steer



## GOAT ROPER

OK, I know its been discussed before but do I really need a 2 speed skid? I don't travel far on the road, (1 mile) and most of the on site work is only a couple acres of black top. Is it worth the extra $ when I can get a used loader without 2 speed for less? Do you guys with 2 speed plow in HI gear? Is it hard on the machine/hydros? Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## big pusher

I plow in high and have never had any issues.


----------



## CityGuy

We use a 277 B with out a 2 speed and just an 8ft. snow bucket and its pleanty quick for us.


----------



## bullit340

OK, I debated this for quite some time this past fall. We ended up getting a New Holland with a 2 speed drive. Just to experiment I did try to push a few runs with it in high, the snow was just a dusting not even an inch and found it to be too quick. I have found that the machine is plenty quick enough to push a 10' pusher in low speed. Some mfgrs may be different as far as ground speed goes. If I had to do a lot of backing up the 2 speed would be worth its weight in gold. Push in low, back up in high. If you can push in both directions then it might not be worth it. I do not push with it in high speed. Honestly I am not sure what it would do to the pumps etc... but cant think it would be good.


----------



## StuveCorp

I don't know how you could stand to plow without two speed? I have plowed with a 90xt,95xt and 440 with two speed and never had problems. And the operators or me did not take it easy, too much ground too cover. I think two speed is a must.


----------



## nhpatriot

100% with StuveCorp. 2 speed is literally TWICE as fast when you need to cover distance. Many of my commercial lots require funneling snow away from buildings, down long lanes, etc. This means backing up. 6mph? No way. Really inefficient. I am here to make money.

When pushing big piles, you will usually want to be in low range. When cleaning up all of your long trails though, definitely in high range forward and backward. Efficiency = $ + saved fuel. And going over road, can you really stand 6mph? It might feel fast in a parking lot pushing snow, but I assure you it feels horribly slow on the road.

If I got such a smoking deal on a non two speed that I felt it would outweigh the lost revenue from a slow machine, well I guess I would take it. But considering that I would keep a good machine for many years, I would have to calculate up hours of lost time at a minimum rate of $125/hr. which is my baseline, (many times MUCH higher) and balance this against that initial savings. Better be one hell of a good deal!


----------



## KRtraxx

2 speed the only way to go...If you MUST stick with a single speed the Gehls and Mustangs do have a faster standard speed than anyone else..I also have seen a lot of the smaller skid guys put 12" tires and wheels on their normal 10" tire skids to get more speed(taller tire)


----------



## GOAT ROPER

Thanks Guys!!! I never thought about the 2 speed "costing" money in the long run, as nhpatriot said. Good to hear from some CASE owners too, as these are my favorite machines. We have 3 older 1835b loaders on our farm and 2 have over 9000 hrs with no major breakdowns. I'm looking @ a CASE 435 w/2 speed today. Also looking @ a CASE 440 w/2 speed tonight. Going to convert an old Boss 9'2" V to fit on the front of one of these. Any thoughts? Do these machines have enough weight to push this blade? I know they are slightly smaller than say a 90xt. Thanks again.


----------



## KRtraxx

GOAT ROPER;730989 said:


> Thanks Guys!!! I never thought about the 2 speed "costing" money in the long run, as nhpatriot said. Good to hear from some CASE owners too, as these are my favorite machines. We have 3 older 1835b loaders on our farm and 2 have over 9000 hrs with no major breakdowns. I'm looking @ a CASE 435 w/2 speed today. Also looking @ a CASE 440 w/2 speed tonight. Going to convert an old Boss 9'2" V to fit on the front of one of these. Any thoughts? Do these machines have enough weight to push this blade? I know they are slightly smaller than say a 90xt. Thanks again.


 It should handle that fine. That engine is the same 3 cyl that NH used to use in their later model 185b..I have one and its a good engine power wise.starting in the cold and fuel economy ..The down side is that its a 3 cyl. and is noisier and vibrates more than a 4 does..
On the 2 speed issue I have 1500 hours and its in 2 speed all the time(NHs stay in the gear they were shut down in ) as long as its not a super hard push..No problems at all..
That 435 have a 2 speed?? Have a 445 with 350 hrs coming in..Cant remember if it was a cab one or not..Cab/heat cost at least 2K to add...


----------



## GOAT ROPER

The 435 is a private seller. He says it is a 2speed. Did they offer it? Not real familiar with the newer machines. How about a 430? Saw and ad for one @ a dealer but I haven't called yet.


----------



## KRtraxx

You can get the 2 speed on the 430..I'm not sure on the 435..I dont think to many 435s were sold..Let me check for you..Got some lit in my truck on those I think.


----------



## KRtraxx

Sorry bout that but that lit is in my other truck.I did go to Cases website and on the new Model it shows a 2 speed on the 430 but not the 435....


----------



## GOAT ROPER

KRTRAXX, Thanks for the PM. No offense but I try to buy local. Keep my neighbors in buisness. I do sometimes buy private if the deal is right though. My local dealer has a left over 430 2speed but no cab/heat. I think i can buy it right, but what about adding a cab/heat aftermarket. I have read some threads on here about this and was wondering from your experince if it works out? Anyone esle try this route?


----------



## KRtraxx

GOAT ROPER;730995 said:


> The 435 is a private seller. He says it is a 2speed. Did they offer it? Not real familiar with the newer machines. How about a 430? Saw and ad for one @ a dealer but I haven't called yet.


 Ok, found the info..the 435 does offer a 2 speed.So your ad is correct... You want a Case for sure? or is that your first choice? There are some great deals around now..Sent you a PM


----------



## KRtraxx

GOAT ROPER;731008 said:


> KRTRAXX, Thanks for the PM. No offense but I try to buy local. Keep my neighbors in buisness. I do sometimes buy private if the deal is right though. My local dealer has a left over 430 2speed but no cab/heat. I think i can buy it right, but what about adding a cab/heat aftermarket. I have read some threads on here about this and was wondering from your experince if it works out? Anyone esle try this route?


 Have seen many Simms cabs added to Cases.. Good quality stuff.But I think cost wise theres not much diff between the Case and the Simms pricing..
No offense taken..Just love to see guys get the right machine for their job. If you have any questions about anything your looking at over there feel free to ask.. love the skid business.


----------



## GOAT ROPER

I really like the Case. It is what I'm most comfortable running. I know i could run the other machines with the new "pilot" controls, just prefer the Case style. Also my local Case dealer is also my Boss plow dealer so I work well with them. They always drop everything when I need to get in the shop for repairs. Hard to go somewhere else!! As it has been said on here before, service is "priceless".


----------



## GOAT ROPER

KRTRAXX, What kind of $ is a Simms cab? What about a factory cab. I haven't asked the dealer about a factory cab. I am afraid of sticker shock. Good to talk with an unbiased person. Thank you for all the info, that is priceless too.


----------



## KRtraxx

Simms has their prices posted right on their website..beware..You will get sticker shock there too..I would try Case first,But it would be good to get Simms price just in case(no pun intended) lol.Dont forget the heater,
If thats a newer 430 it might have the new 195" 4 cyl.engine.A great engine,but they are cold blooded for starting..You will have to have it plugged in quite often in winter...


----------



## GOAT ROPER

Its an '06 left over I believe. Got a call in to my salesman. He's checking prices for me on the machine.
Who makes the engines for Case? We have a compact tractor with a Mitsu engine and we have to preheat it when it gets below 60*


----------



## KRtraxx

GOAT ROPER;731052 said:


> Its an '06 left over I believe. Got a call in to my salesman. He's checking prices for me on the machine.
> Who makes the engines for Case? We have a compact tractor with a Mitsu engine and we have to preheat it when it gets below 60*


 Cases newest engines are a joint venture between Iveco,Case and New Holland..All of them in the past have been excellent starting machines but the 195 cu.in. one for some reason doesnt like cold temp starting..Once running its one of the highest torque rise engines in its class.
The 410 uses a ISM engine which is different than all the rest..


----------



## StuveCorp

GOAT ROPER;730989 said:


> Thanks Guys!!! I never thought about the 2 speed "costing" money in the long run, as nhpatriot said. Good to hear from some CASE owners too, as these are my favorite machines. We have 3 older 1835b loaders on our farm and 2 have over 9000 hrs with no major breakdowns. I'm looking @ a CASE 435 w/2 speed today. Also looking @ a CASE 440 w/2 speed tonight. Going to convert an old Boss 9'2" V to fit on the front of one of these. Any thoughts? Do these machines have enough weight to push this blade? I know they are slightly smaller than say a 90xt. Thanks again.


I had a 440('05) that plowed for two seasons(with a 10' Snowwolf/wings) and it did great, when it was icy it's hard to plow with anything. The new Series3 have a push button to activate the two speed instead of holding the button. Long as you stay PowerTan, it's all good.


----------



## GOAT ROPER

Thanks to all. Dealer found me a 430 2speed/cab/loaded. He is going to have it end of the week. Will demo and let you all know the results. Going to use it to move some piles for a couple days.


----------

